#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Adding Metadata while uploading a file to sharepoint with VBA

## steveallany2k6

Hi i have a piece of code to upload a file to sharepoint but im unsure what i need to do to add metadata while uploading it, can anyone advise me what to do?



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------

